
objconv – Agner Fog's object file converter [pdf] - peter_d_sherman
https://www.agner.org/optimize/objconv-instructions.pdf
======
peter_d_sherman
From [https://www.agner.org/optimize/](https://www.agner.org/optimize/)

(about halfway down the page...)

Excerpt:

Object file converter

"This utility can be used for converting object files between COFF/PE, OMF,
ELF and Mach-O formats for all 32-bit and 64-bit x86 platforms. Can modify
symbol names in object files. Can build, modify and convert function libraries
across platforms. Can dump object files and executable files. Also includes a
very good disassembler supporting the SSE4, AVX, AVX2, AVX512, FMA3, FMA4, XOP
and Knights Corner instruction sets. Source code included (GPL)."

Download:

[https://www.agner.org/optimize/objconv.zip](https://www.agner.org/optimize/objconv.zip)

Related:

[https://github.com/gitGNU/objconv](https://github.com/gitGNU/objconv)

